# Bank fishing on Perdido River - Ruby's fish Camp?



## Debbie1610 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm trying to find a place to fish the Perdido River from shore, since I do not have a boat. I live in Florida, and drove west on 90 and found the river. Any suggestions?


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Just about the only places you can fish Perdido River from the bank are beside the bridges going into Seminole (hwy. 90) The first bridge is perdido, and the second is the styx river which flows into the perdido. You could also fish the public ramp on the Perdidoin Seminole, PM me for directions.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

you can also go in the perdido river management area...they have a boat ramp in there and i have seen people fishing by the ramp. good luck..hope this helps


----------

